
Demis Hassabis: Artificial Intelligence and the Future [video] - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEL4iR-d4L8
======
danblick
Overview:

* Demis Hassabis giving a talk at the Royal Society of Arts on Sept 29, 2016

* Examples from DeepMind

* Atari games, the discovery of an innovative strategy in Breakout

* Lots on AlphaGo, significance of intuition and creativity, move 37 in game 2

* Short mention of current work, "building an artificial hippocampus"

Near the end:

* Short example of newly published text to speech stuff

* Short example of unpublished musical composition stuff

------
danblick
I'm left with the impression this guy will win a medal or a title or
something. :)

